# Little Rocker & Flame Eater



## PhiberOptix (Aug 11, 2009)

The flame eater still not complete just needs a stand to go on hopefully get the materials for that tomorrow







first pic of my rocker inspired by recent postings on here






the fuel tank for the flame eater, according to the plans i have its a door handle
so i made my own






a closer view of the rocker






the machine the deeds were done on






sorry about the quality of the photos, had to use my mobile phone so not as good as a real camera


----------



## Davyboy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi PhiberOptix, Welcome aboard, Those are some great looking engines.  :bow: We'all waitin' on more pictures. Please, please....

Davyboy


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 11, 2009)

They look great! We need some videos, please!


----------



## Foozer (Aug 12, 2009)

Now your cooking with gas!

Good work

Robert


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice engines PhiberOptix :bow:
And welcome to the forum!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 12, 2009)

You have the start of a nice collection there Phiber. Thanks for posting the pics and welcome to the forum!!

Bill


----------

